

Show HN: The all-in-one platform for creative professionals - JoeyDoey
http://beta.5minutes.to

======
alexwolfe
An example of what this actually looks like would have been nice. Otherwise
it's hard for me (and probably others) to believe some of the claims this page
is making.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Fair enough. We don't have any live examples yet but should have some really
soon. What sounds unbelievable to you? Be interested in finding out.

~~~
alexwolfe
"5minutes is hands down the easiest and fastest way to create and manage your
web presence. No coding or design skills needed."

That's really a big claim, especially when you also tie in that you are
product you are building is quality. I'm not saying that's it's not possible
or you guys haven't figured it out. But without seeing exactly why it's the
"Easiest & Fastest" it's hard to accept it as fact. A video would be nice.

------
mc32
Each of the added features is $1. Depending on what each one of those does,
that could be a bargain, or not.

curiously, I don't see the "hosted photographs" feature. Photographers might
be a good audience for this kind of service, since they don't have the time to
fully develop their own websites.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Photo hosting is included free for each account. i.e. as part of the
Professional website and Portfolio. Video and additional media (e.g. audio) is
a pro feature.

~~~
mc32
In that case, I would think about advertising that (it's not obvious). Also,
if there are limits/quotas on media.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Good point! Definitely. Will make adjustments so it's clear what you get and
what limits are set etc. thanks

------
heyfox
Felt like you were trying to make a transaction happen before you had sold the
product - I was choosing features and being shown costs before I had any idea
about how they would work or how I would go about constructing them within
your system.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Fair enough. It was more intended to allow for granular feature selection.
Perhaps we need to make it a bit clear.

~~~
heyfox
The granular feature selection is nice, but I am selecting features - and
being charged - before I know enough about what they do to make a decision. As
has been stated elsewhere, examples/ a showcase would go a long way to
ameliorating this issue.

------
pseudonimble
"Create a profitable website in 5 minutes"

Unless it makes money within 5 minutes it's not profitable in 5 minutes.

------
goronbjorn
I'm ambivalent about the Campbell's soup graphic, but this is otherwise a
really well-designed simple landing page.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Appreciate the kind words. Not exactly a fan of Warhol myself but thought the
cans added a touch of levity, no?

~~~
mc32
Also, most (all) creative people will be able to recognize the tie-in to
Warhol (thus art) and also the implied "democratization".

------
mancuso5
\- hey guys, no live examples yet, we'll send a few to all our subscribers
really soon though.

\- the market we're addressing to is formed by creative professionals, mostly
photographers / illustrators / graphic designers / fashion designers etc.

~~~
rralian
If that's the market you're addressing, I would suggest you be more clear
about that. "Creative professionals" is not a specific-enough descriptive
term. I would suggest making that clear with a list, and then linking each
term (photographers, illustrators, graphic designers, etc.) to a gallery of
example sites. If you're trying not to pigeonhole yourself, then have another
list item like "just about anything else" where you link to a gallery of other
miscellaneous examples. That's my two cents.

------
duiker101
Meanwhile the first post is "Stop claiming you’re profitable".

Anyway the page doesn't give many details... i would say it's a gumroad on
steroids founded with more social and a portfolio? Uhm i am quite skeptical

------
lovskogen
Just a minor design mark: do your really have to use the Baskerville
ampersand? I clashes with your grotesk typography and makes the site look
"designy", atleast in my web designer eyes.

------
FiddlerClamp
I think it would be useful to know if a customer can transfer his/her domain
to the platform, or if you offer redirection services to point xyz.com to the
pages in question.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Both will are possible i.e. ability to use your own existing domain or
purchase/ transfer with us. Need to include that in the copy. thanks

------
lowglow
Any way you can use your own service to create another site I can see?

------
pfraze
Any example showcases?

------
webbruce
Examples? I don't get what market you're appealing to.

~~~
mancuso5
no live examples yet, we'll send a few to all our subscribers really soon
though.

